# k-306-ks is a piece of crap



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to be so blunt. The high flow shower valve is the worst design ever. If water is hard at all the spindly shaft between the pressure spool seizes. The black plastic breaks easy and is hard to remove AND reinstall. The stupid seals are crap rubber which tear under normal...careful..thoughtful..done it before..installation.
Im through with Kohler... k-304 a bit easier but same ignorance..this 306 is 10 times stupid. Both Delta and Grohe are cartriges t install easy. Where is their head stuck at Kohler. Screw their design. My whole house is full of kohler expensive crap except for the grohe shower system and delta t/s fct.
Breath.
Just spent an hour plus on a 306 press. bal. warranty spool and the thing drips....in and out a few times and the seals get digs.
So I'll call customer service and explain calmly that I need some seals...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Man ,,, you are singing my tune !!!! I HHHAAATTTEEEEE those 306's . Like to find the design assh **e who put that POS on the market and shove his head threw each of the 6 GODD**N screw holes you have to be SSSOOOOO careful not to drop in a finished wall .

Have to have 3 sets of replacement seals just to fix the thing one time ! The spool and head cost $280 + ,,, KOHLER - Over engineered to impress ,,, OURSELVES .

Delta , moen , wolverine brass ,,,please


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Cal said:


> Man ,,, you are singing my tune !!!! I HHHAAATTTEEEEE those 306's . Like to find the design assh **e who put that POS on the market and shove his head threw each of the 6 GODD**N screw holes you have to be SSSOOOOO careful not to drop in a finished wall .
> 
> Have to have 3 sets of replacement seals just to fix the thing one time ! The spool and head cost $280 + ,,, KOHLER - Over engineered to impress ,,, OURSELVES .
> 
> Delta , moen , wolverine brass ,,,please


 Thanks Cal, you said it about the screws. After tearing another set of seals I had to erupt. I am going to act just this side of a tantrum if someone else wants one installed.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Thanks Cal, you said it about the screws. After tearing another set of seals I had to erupt. I am going to act just this side of a tantrum if someone else wants one installed.



Well said !!


----------

